# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ευκαιρίες στο e-bay

## dti

Μερικές από τις τρέχουσες δημοπρασίες στο e-bay που παρουσιάζουν εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον γιατί τα είδη είναι κορυφαία και βγαίνουν σε εξευτελιστική τιμή:

802.11B Wireless AP-2 AE Access Point - NR $51

802.11B Wireless Remote Bundled Router - NR $67

802.11B Wireless Point-to-Point Kit - NR/NIB $105

Cisco Aironet 1200 Series 802.11b 802.11a $102.5

Βέβαια οι τιμές τους θ' ανέβουν αρκετά, αλλά όσοι ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για σοβαρό wireless εξοπλισμό, ας τα χτυπήσουν, άφοβα!  ::

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για τα παρακάτω είδη από το e-bay?

LMR-400 N-to-N καλώδιο 50 πόδια : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2066356159

LMR-400 N-to-N καλώδιο 50 πόδια : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2066356159

Linksys USB 802.11b Adapter :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2067784467

Οι δημοπρασίες τελειώνουν σε 2-3 ώρες, οι τιμές είναι πολύ δελεαστικές και το ενδιαφέρον φαίνεαται περιορισμένο. Οποιος θέλει ας μου πει για να τα "χτυπήσουμε".

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για τα παρακάτω είδη από το e-bay?

LMR-400 N-to-N καλώδιο 50 πόδια : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2066356159

LMR-400 N-to-N καλώδιο 50 πόδια : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2066356159

Linksys USB 802.11b Adapter :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2067784467

Οι δημοπρασίες τελειώνουν σε 2-3 ώρες, οι τιμές είναι πολύ δελεαστικές και το ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται περιορισμένο. Οποιος θέλει ας μου πει για να τα "χτυπήσουμε".

----------


## ggeorgan

Δαμιανέ
το είδα με καθυστέρηση, αλλά η τιμή ήταν καλή. Δεν τους λες άλλη φορά να γράφουν και τι φύλου είναι οι Ν-connectors σε κάθε άκρη ; Από την εικόνα φαίνονται αρσενικοί και οι δύο, αλλά οι εικόνες στο eBay καμμιά φορά ... Τι ιδανικό νομίζω είναι να έχει έναν αρσενικό και έναν θηλυκό.

----------


## drf

EnGenius Senao 128-bit 200mW Long Range Wireless PCmcia Card. *137.95$ Buy-it Now.*

cisco aironet pc m3 wireless 340 series brand*$39.09*

----------


## dti

Τελικά κατ΄εντολή του jabarlee χτύπησα το ένα LMR-400 και το πήρα με συνολικό κόστος μέχρι τη Florida 31 περίπου δολάρια. Το κόστος των μεταφορικών ήταν περισσότερο από το ποσό της δημοπρασίας (κάπου $14 MONO!). Με τον τοπικό φόρο ανεβήκαμε στα $31. Είναι όμως και πάλι πολύ φθηνότερα απ΄οτι αν το αγοράζαμε από το fab-corp ($56). 
Τέτοιες ευκαιρίες υπάρχουν πολλές και ειδικά στα καλώδια οι τιμές είναι πολύ χαμηλές.

----------


## dti

> EnGenius Senao 128-bit 200mW Long Range Wireless PCmcia Card. *137.95$ Buy-it Now.*
> 
> cisco aironet pc m3 wireless 340 series brand*$39.09*


Νίκο δεν ξέρω αν λέμε για την ίδια δημοπρασία (δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο e-bay τώρα) αλλά ψάξε για μία Engenious / Senao με $99. H δημοπρασία λήγει σε αρκετές μέρες (4-5) και είναι η ίδια κάρτα ακριβώς με τη δική μου.

Υπάρχει επίσης μία mini PCI της Senao, με $99 επίσης, ιδανική για χρήση σε notebook ή PC και τη δημιουργία access point με το hostAP / UnwiredAP. 
Αρκεί να βρούμε και τους εξαιρετικά μικροσκοπικούς κοννέκτορες / pigtail.

----------


## drf

> Νίκο δεν ξέρω αν λέμε για την ίδια δημοπρασία (δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο e-bay τώρα) αλλά ψάξε για μία Engenious / Senao με $99. H δημοπρασία λήγει σε αρκετές μέρες (4-5) και είναι η ίδια κάρτα ακριβώς με τη δική μου.


Πράγματι!! Αυτή πρέπει να είναι...  ::  Γενικά ψάχνω να βρω μια αξιόλογη Pcmcia με prism 2/2.5 ...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> Τελικά κατ΄εντολή του jabarlee χτύπησα το ένα LMR-400 και το πήρα με συνολικό κόστος μέχρι τη Florida 31 περίπου δολάρια. Το κόστος των μεταφορικών ήταν περισσότερο από το ποσό της δημοπρασίας (κάπου $14 MONO!). Με τον τοπικό φόρο ανεβήκαμε στα $31. Είναι όμως και πάλι πολύ φθηνότερα απ΄οτι αν το αγοράζαμε από το fab-corp ($56). 
> Τέτοιες ευκαιρίες υπάρχουν πολλές και ειδικά στα καλώδια οι τιμές είναι πολύ χαμηλές.


Να'σαι καλά Δαμιανέ! Επιτέλους, θα το στήσω το αναθεματισμένο το AP, να τελειώνω...
ξέρεις, για τα ευρώπουλα θα σε βρω από κοντά...

----------


## dti

*Καλώδια*:

2068512450 802.11B Wireless Antenna Low Loss Cable -20ft $7.84

2068512452 802.11B Wireless Antenna Low Loss Cable 75 ft $19.78

2068512451 802.11B Wireless Antenna Low Loss Cable -20ft $6.53 

2068512456 802.11B Wireless Antenna Low Loss Cable 75 ft $11.50 

2071243076 802.11B Wireless Antenna Low Loss Cable 50 ft $4.00 

2071243077 802.11B Wireless Antenna Low Loss Cable 50 ft -- -- 

*Access Point - PCI - PCMCIA - USB*:

2071047581 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011 Wi-Fi 802.11b Bundle $99.95 - Access point + pci adapter+ pcmcia + usb client

2071285558 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011 Wi-Fi 802.11b Bundle $101.00 Access point + pci adapter+ pcmcia + usb client

2070604988 SMC2402W - EZ Connect™ Turbo 802.11b 11/22 Mb $45.00 

2071613471 NEW - D-Link DWL-500 802.11b Wireless PCI $49.99 Η τιμή είναι καθορισμένη και υπάρχουν 40 τεμάχια. Υπενθυμίζω οτι η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως access point με το hostAP. Χρειάζεται όμως κάποια μικρο-χειρουργική επέμβαση στην PCMCIA κάρτα για να συνδέσουμε εξωτερική κεραία. 

*PCMCIA adapters*:

2070084642 LINKSYS WIRELESS PCI ADAPTER-WDT11 $5.00 

2070762412 DUAL SLOT PCMCIA DRIVE Wireless Net Cards $10.00 Υπάρχουν 100 τεμάχια. Πρόκειται για 3.5" front drive bay adapter που συνδέεται σε ISA κάρτα. Η τιμή δύσκολα θ' αλλάξει προς τα πάνω.

2065809558 PCMCIA Adapter for Lucent Wavelan $22.00 Η τιμή είναι καθορισμένη και υπάρχουν 200 τεμάχια. Πρόκειται για ISA adapter.

----------


## panXer

χμ, μιλούσα με ένα παιδί από το SWN (δεν θυμάμαι όνομα γαμώτο) και λέγαμε για το LMR400, δεν είναι _πολύ_ βαρύ? Πόσο είναι το συνολικό κόστος ebay--->Ελλάδα?

----------


## panXer

το φαγε η μαρμάγκα το post?

----------


## jabarlee

> 2070762412 DUAL SLOT PCMCIA DRIVE Wireless Net Cards $10.00 Υπάρχουν 100 τεμάχια. Πρόκειται για 3.5" front drive bay adapter που συνδέεται σε ISA κάρτα. Η τιμή δύσκολα θ' αλλάξει προς τα πάνω.


Εγώ σκέφτομαι να χτυπήσω 3 κομμάτια, αν ενδιαφερθεί κανένας άλλος μέχρι το κλείσιμο, ας το κανονίσουμε γιατί θα βγουν λιγότερα τα μεταφορικά.
Δαμιανέ, επειδή αυτός στέλνει Internationally, να τα χτυπήσω εγώ, ή να κάνεις την αγορά εσύ και να μας έρθουν όλα μαζί από Florida;

----------


## tassos

Κράτα και 2 για μένα!

----------


## ggeorgan

Απ' αυτά έχω πάρει από τον Απρίλιο φέτος, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να ελέγξω αν δουλεύουν. Τι λέι ο achille που τα δοκίμασε κι αυτός ;

----------


## Maax

> *PCMCIA adapters*:
> 
> 2070084642 LINKSYS WIRELESS PCI ADAPTER-WDT11 $5.00 .


An doulevei me thn Enterasys 8elw 2 komatia, an kai fainetai idia me aythn pou hdh exw me chipset PLX (daneikh apo bakira)




> 2070762412 DUAL SLOT PCMCIA DRIVE Wireless Net Cards $10.00 Υπάρχουν 100 τεμάχια. Πρόκειται για 3.5" front drive bay adapter που συνδέεται σε ISA κάρτα. Η τιμή δύσκολα θ' αλλάξει προς τα πάνω.


Sigoura 8elw kai 2 apo ta DUAL SLOT PCMCIA DRIVE (pistevw na einai komple dhladh to drive kai thn karta ISA kai oxi mono to drive ?? )

----------


## papashark

Να ζητήσω και εγώ 3 ?  ::

----------


## dti

> χμ, μιλούσα με ένα παιδί από το SWN (δεν θυμάμαι όνομα γαμώτο) και λέγαμε για το LMR400, δεν είναι _πολύ_ βαρύ? Πόσο είναι το συνολικό κόστος ebay--->Ελλάδα?


Παραλαμβάνω αύριο κάποια καλώδια σαν αυτά που είναι στις δημοπρασίες, οπότε θα σου πω το κόστος!

----------


## Achille

Vadem VG-468 rev 00 ISA-to-PCMCIA at port 0x3e0 ofs 0x00
host opts [0]: none
host opts [1]: none
ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,5,7 polling interval = 1000 ms

Μόλις βάζω όμως την Entrasys:

hermes.c: 5 Apr 2002 David Gibson <[email protected]>
orinoco.c 0.11b (David Gibson <[email protected]> and others)
orinoco_cs.c 0.11b (David Gibson <[email protected]> and others)
eth1: failed to reset hardware (err = -16)
orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed

Επίσης, αν μπλέξεις ISA-to-PCMCIA με PCI-to-PCMCIA είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι θα γίνει πανικός.

Άποψή μου: αποφύγετε ISA κάρτες, γιατί θα μπλέξετε...

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν, σε 2 ώρες λήγει η δημοπρασία. Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε συμπληρώσει μία δεκάδα (3 jabarlee, 2 tassos, 2 maax, 3 papashark).
Κανείς άλλος;

----------


## jabarlee

Επικοινώνησα με τον τύπο, έχει περίπου 600  ::  κομμάτια διαθέσιμα, και μέτα την δημοπρασία, οπότε θα υπάρχουν και στο μέλλον

----------


## tassos

Τελικά τι έγινε με αυτές;

----------


## ggeorgan

Achille,
στο forum του seattlewireless γράφει ότι κατάφεραν να κάνουν να δουλέψει η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή σε windows 2000. Το κόλπο είναι να την δηλώσεις ψευδεπεγράφως ως σχάρα TI και όχι ως swapbox.

----------


## dti

> Τελικά τι έγινε με αυτές;


Τις πήραμε! 3 jabarlee, 2 tassos, 2 maax, 3 papashark 
Σύνολο 10. Τα μεταφορικά μέχρι Florida είναι $26. Ταχυδρομήθηκαν χθες σύμφωνα με e-mail που πήρα από τον R. Peters και θα παραδοθούν στη διεύθυνσή μας στη Florida σε 4 περίπου ημέρες.
Με όλες τις υπόλοιπες επιβαρύνσεις, η αναμενόμενη τιμή για κάθε κάρτα είναι περίπου 17 ευρώ.  ::

----------


## dti

*Intel Pro/Wireless 2011 Lan Access Point*

Σε γελοία τιμή, λήγει σε 2 ημέρες, πρόκειται για το παλαιότερο μοντέλο, αλλά ...αξίζει!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2074030044

----------


## drf

Παίζει μια δημοπρασία στο ebay για 9 κομμάτια D-Link 650H (100mw)

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται το link είναι: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 89322&rd=1

Σημ: Ειναι από Αγγλία οπότε δεν έχουμε τελωνεία...  ::

----------


## drf

DUAL SLOT PCMCIA DRIVE Wireless Net Cards 

Quantity: 100pieces

----------


## drf

D-LINK DWL-500 WIRELESS PCI & PCMCIA ADAPTER

Quantity 91 pieces

----------


## drf

και μερικές κεραιούλες ....:


2.4 GHz Log Periodic Yagi antenna,SMA version

18" Yagi style directional 2.4Ghz antenna

2.4GHz Wardriving Super-YAGI ANTENNA 20dBi

NEW 12 dBi Yagi 2.4 GHZ WLAN Antenna Cisco


 ::

----------


## drf

Black Panther Mobile OMNI Antenna 8dbi


Το καλό είναι ότι στέλνουν μαζί και ένα pigtail gia orinoco etc κάρτες...




Δυστηχώς το αυτοκίνητο δεν είναι μαζί με την κεραία...  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Γι' αυτό τις δίνουν σε καλή τιμή, λοιπόν.

----------


## gcapnias

Χώρα προέλευσης Γερμανία (*Νο* ΦΠΑ, *Νο* Τελωνεία, Πληρωμή με καταθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, τιμή μεταφοράς €15 το κομάτι)

Κατα εμένα ένα κόσμημα:
DI 614+ DSL Wireless Router 22Mbit +4P Switch €143 έκαστο

Η επιλογή για πολλούς:
DWL 900AP+ Access Point & Bridge 22 Mbit NEU €143 έκαστο

Καρτούλες για όλους:
DWL-650+ Airplus Wireless PCMCIA card 22Mbit €75 έκαστη
DWL-520+ Airplus Wireless PCI Adapter 22Mbit €75 έκαστη

Και για όσους βιάζονται, για το DSL:
DSL Modem D-Link 360i TOP NEU U-R2 kompatibel €89 έκαστο, συνδέεται με το DI 614+ DSL Wireless Router ή με οτιδήποτε άλλο με Eth 10/100 καθώς και USB


Με το καλό ο καινούργιος χρόνος,
G.J.

----------


## dti

Πολύ καλές οι τιμές αλλά με τα έξοδα μεταφοράς και την προμήθεια της τράπεζας, τελικά βγαίνουν πιο ακριβά από την προσφορά της privenet.gr.

Ισως για το 614+ που δεν το φέρνει ακόμη η privenet.gr ...να το προτιμήσουμε.

----------

